# Trolling indian



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

So lakeside pro bass said saugeye are bitting good and reported limits. Can anybody confirm this. Anybody have a report.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

If Lakeside Pro Bass said that, they're a pretty reliable source!


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Agreed the guys at Lakeside usually have a good idea what's going on. Should be quite a few boats out with the big 2 day tourney coming up the 15th and 16th


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Search4eyes said:


> Reports may be slim for another week or so... there is a big 2 championship saugeye tournament coming up on oct. 15 and 16


Good Luck Jason


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

THANKS! You know me need all I can get. Always take it right down to the wire!


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

We trolled all weekend and only had 2 saugeyes to show for it! did catch a few channels but we dont count those 
yesterday eve i spoke with 3 guys in a boat that were jigging the deeper water and said they ended up with 14 nice eyes. hopefully the trolling picks up here soon, last weekend water temp was 62.6 and last night it was 66.4


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I got a nice one the other day on a minnow in a cove, but that's it for me.


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

Any updates heading there in the morning will have a reporr tomorrow. Is there any bait stores clise that sell shiners and not fathead minnows.


----------



## OhioGregg (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi all.. Newbie here, when it comes to Indian Lake, saugeyes, and trolling for them. I have fished for walleye years ago at Erie and Findlay's up ground res. Never seen a Saugeye that I know of.  Anyway, I bought a used boat a while back and have made two trips down to Indian. Couple weeks ago water was 72. All we caught were channel cats . This past Tuesday we went down, water temp was 62. So that was good. Only managed two cats that day. We were trolling worm harnesses, of different colors, Erie dearie, and I tried a Rapala, to no avail.

I think we have spent most of our efforts out on the eastern side of the ski zone in big open part of the lake. This last trip we went and tried the deeper water of the old Indian lake area. Didn't fair any better.
We have been running about 1.5 - 2 mph. according to the GPS on the fish finder. But from what I been searching on here is that most seem to troll at a much higher speed, like 3 - 3.5 mph. Guess next time will try trolling with the gas motor. Been using the bow mounted electric so far. Have a lot to learn it appears before we have any fish frys. lol

Gregg,


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll be out trolling monday evening. Got my new terrova I pilot to try out. 

3 mph pulling flickershads gregg. I was trolling that fast in 55° wt early spring.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya no doubt. They'll take those cranks running fast!!! I think you could get a saugeye to bite at 3 mph in December if there on a feeding frenzy!!! 
But they typicly do like it slower once the temps are down...


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I got 3 keepers Thursday and 6 on Friday, mixed it up, trolled chrome and blue shad raps and drug jigs in deeper water.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Indian is pretty shallow I usually troll crankbaits by themselves.. I let out enuff line so the lure just ticks the bottom every now and then. I hold the rod and make adjustments as i troll


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> Heading out solo tomorrow morning (buddy woke up ill). Plan is to run two flatline rigs. One line counter on 8' trolling rod rigged with flicker Shad. The other a bottom bouncer with crawler harness. Any final suggestions on colors or techniques? Thanks


Ya----if its not working after an hour or so go glcast windy channels with blade baits and swims


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## tritonjeff (May 8, 2014)

Any reports from today? Crappie bite any better?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> Thanks all. Crummy day. Cold front moved in with 20+ mph winds. Lot of chop. Not much luck.
> 
> What weight bottom bouncers do you all run if trolling worm harness 8-12 ft deep 2-3 mph?


2-3 mph is to fast for worm harnesses for the most part... There normally being ran .5-1.5 mph. And typicly(not always) the worms are put away in 55°water and less for the eyeballs. Imo alto of worm bites are good when bug hatches are going on. An that worm looks close enough to bug larva. Or a small PC on a leadhead looks like minnow fry. 
This time of year there's tons of shad available. And in the right situations easily available,like current pushed or dyeing shad. That's what there going to eat.
Im not saying you want catch fish on worms. 
But this time of year in that wind. Your best bet would of been looking for the windblown channels. An if your dead set on trolling. Hitting those channels trolling your shad baits if there isn't a pack of boats. Also windblown rocky banks... 
Good luck next time!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Another good coldweather trolling method is pulling heavy enough jigs and/or blade baits behind the boat ticking bottom along the way. Or slowly dragging a minnow on any "rig" you prefer...
Oh an to answer your weight question. In that depth it shoukdnt take to much. Depending on wind just enough to try an keep a 45° angle on your lines


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

RiparianRanger said:


> What length rods do you run - 7' or 8'? And what are the appropriate applications for each?
> I've read you want a heavier rod with faster action for dipsy divers. Is there a good length/power/action for all-around performance?


bottom bouncers
use 3 way sviwel,on bottom put hevier jig with 3' line,higher put light jig 4' line or quick snap and use lures or road runer.
you can use any rod for light trolling.
on lake erie for depsy you need beter rod,what is made for trolling dypsy.
on inland lake I use any rod,6' biger,actioh medium,medium or medium fast.
you can use these rods for casting jigs ,plugs.
trolling rod you can use only for trolling,casting with them is hard.


----------

